# Best Shampoo & Conditioner



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the best shampoo to use on Shih Tzus. Teddie has great skin and I don't want to dry it out, but I also can't afford a $20 8 oz. bottle of Shampoo either. 

I started washing him every weekend because some one mentioned in my other thread it was good for their allergies and we're going through that now. But want a good or at least decent product to use and smells good if possible. I would also like to start conditioning him too. That way his coat as it grows in is nice, shiny and healthy. 

I decided I am going to keep growing his coat out. We've come to far (six months) to turn back now. He goes in three weeks to be fully groomed for Christmas, but goes tomorrow to have his nails clipped. His groomer has recomended a shampoo, but since he bathes all different dogs, big and small, with just a handful of shampoos I wanted a Shih Tzu moms opinion. 

Recomended by groomer:
http://www.petco.com/product/102442/Lamber...er-Shampoo.aspx

Thank you, Merrit


----------



## magldg41 (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a note.....I know many may disagree with me, but I use that mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. Its actually for horses, but I think it works well on dogs. Its not too expensive and with the conditioner added after the bath, the hair will probably be easier to brush out since it is for a horses long tails and manes too.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

magldg41 said:


> Just a note.....I know many may disagree with me, but I use that mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. Its actually for horses, but I think it works well on dogs. Its not too expensive and with the conditioner added after the bath, the hair will probably be easier to brush out since it is for a horses long tails and manes too.


That's funny you bring that up. I've been using mane and tail for white horses the last few times I've washed him. It made his white spots whiter, but didn't really help his coat...


----------



## Priss and Pedro's Mama (Nov 4, 2007)

My parents use this http://www.dog-training.com/thestuff.htm as a conditioner after they bathe their pyrs. It sprays on while the dog is wet and makes brushing SOOO much easier. They buy the big bottle of concentrate and it lasts them probably 6 months with 3 pyrs, a saint and a lab mix. I'm guessing their new cavalier won't impact usage much LOL!

ETA: I am not endorsing the website, it was just the first one that came up on my google search. I've never used the site  My parents buy the stuff from their groomer at cost.


----------



## chloe748 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey! You should try this shampoo I bought recently in Austin Texas. It's called Wag Wash & it's made with organic ingredients. What I liked about it is that it has no detergents or chemicals in it. And it smells great! I have a dog with long hair & it made it sooo soft I couldn't believe it. It's got conditioning jojoba & coconut oils in it. I tried the Puppermint, but they have other scents too. They have a website to order if you're not local....www.happytailscafe.com. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rayter (Oct 24, 2007)

use flea and tick shampoo and conditioner...It can immensely take away all your troubles with fleas and other bugs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use TheraPet Shampoos at my grooming shop; they seem to work great on my dogs who I groom weekly. One of my kitties who is a long haired fluff ball is doing great on them too. They carry a lot of different types of shampoos and conditioners, so you could pick and choose which type you want. I LOVE the Blackberry Lilac and Peach Papaya ones!!! These are tearless, gentle on skin and coats (as well as human hands), and contain no harsh chemicals; I highly recommend them!!! Check out www.groomers.com

Another product you may find helpful for your long haired buddy is Bark 2 Basics D-Mat, with Anti Stat; This is a fantastic product that I use on all matted (and non matted long coat dogs) after their baths; it helps condition the coat, helps loosen matts, and leaves the coat nice and silky, without a residue-ish feeling (like other spray in conditioners can). This is also a product which contains no harsh chemicals. It smells really pleasant too! groomerschoice.com is where you can find the D-Mat Conditioner


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I use TheraPet Shampoos at my grooming shop; they seem to work great on my dogs who I groom weekly. One of my kitties who is a long haired fluff ball is doing great on them too. They carry a lot of different types of shampoos and conditioners, so you could pick and choose which type you want. I LOVE the Blackberry Lilac and Peach Papaya ones!!! These are tearless, gentle on skin and coats (as well as human hands), and contain no harsh chemicals; I highly recommend them!!! Check out www.groomers.com
> 
> Another product you may find helpful for your long haired buddy is Bark 2 Basics D-Mat, with Anti Stat; This is a fantastic product that I use on all matted (and non matted long coat dogs) after their baths; it helps condition the coat, helps loosen matts, and leaves the coat nice and silky, without a residue-ish feeling (like other spray in conditioners can). This is also a product which contains no harsh chemicals. It smells really pleasant too! groomerschoice.com is where you can find the D-Mat Conditioner


Wow thank you! I love getting advice from people with experiance on such a topic. I am going to look into the TheraPet Shampoo it looks pretty good.

Do you have advice for good scented sprays to use? I can never find ones that spell good like when Teddie gets groomed. When I asked my groomer he told me it was his secret and he couldn't tell me.. I think it was more of a mixture of different sprays. I've got one and while I do think it smells ok it's not all that great. It's "Italian Pet Spa Spritz for Dogs Orange and Vanilla". I'm always looking for something better. Some smells are just to bitter or just stink!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I also use "the Stuff" spray in and leave in conditioner for post bath while they're wet. It's a silicone base so they get less stuff stuck to or in their coats and it makes it loads easier to brush them out till their next grooming. For shampoo I honestly like Best shot I get the gallon concentrate from pet edge and use it straight. It has a nice neutral scent, kind of minty. My favorite cologne is by pet aromatics ( I really like their shampoos too, but they're probably expensive) I like their woodsy mutt one ( smells like pine or cedar) and their coconut one


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been using a couple of products from PetCo that I like and the pups do too. The shampoo is Out All-Natural Rasberry shampoo, and Dungeness Ranch Conditioning Spray - Protein Plus (leave in spray that detangles, moisturizes, and deodorizes). I use the spray a couple of times a week before brushing and the dogs love the smell and taste of this. They used to hate anything sprayed on them, but when they see this bottle, they stand completely still and let me spray them. It's got some Omega oils in it, so maybe that's it.  It smells good and is a nice "refresher" in between baths.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Wow thank you! I love getting advice from people with experiance on such a topic. I am going to look into the TheraPet Shampoo it looks pretty good.
> 
> Do you have advice for good scented sprays to use? I can never find ones that spell good like when Teddie gets groomed. When I asked my groomer he told me it was his secret and he couldn't tell me.. I think it was more of a mixture of different sprays. I've got one and while I do think it smells ok it's not all that great. It's "Italian Pet Spa Spritz for Dogs Orange and Vanilla". I'm always looking for something better. Some smells are just to bitter or just stink!


Bark 2 Basics has some that smell really nice; the Honey Almond and Wild Berry are two of my favorite doggie colognes; they also moisturize the coat and skin. I keep these two on hand at the shop, and at home...Lol. 

Lambert Kay has some really good dog colognes too; Fresh Essence, and Fresh and Clean are long time favorites of mine, as well. I keep these on hand all the time too. 

Some other ones you could try are the Crazy Dog line of colognes; they have some really good smelling ones, as well...the Pina Coloda one is one of my favorites of this one, as well as the Very Berry (yep...I like berry scents...Lol). These are designed to be a detangler and moisturizer for between baths. They work fairly well. However, if the dog gets matted between baths, I prefer to use D-mat on him to get rid of the matts, then use the fragrance spray once he is dry. The Crazy dog colognes make the coats nice and soft.

I think these are all online at the groomerschoice store.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I use the conditioner called Fur Butter and it is amazing. Its a deep conditioning treatment and works wonderfully. To help with dry skin I give Lilly fish oil drizzled on her food.


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow! cool reading. I spoke to a breader that told me anything that is tearless will work so I go good ole' baby shampoo. what do most of you think of this product on a puppy? I want my little golden to shine and have great fur.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Abbysdad said:


> Wow! cool reading. I spoke to a breader that told me anything that is tearless will work so I go good ole' baby shampoo. what do most of you think of this product on a puppy? I want my little golden to shine and have great fur.


Baby shampoo is great to use on a dog/puppy.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I prefer not to use any type of human product on my pets...yes, baby shampoos are a bit gentler than most human products, but they still are ph balanced for people, not dogs...so they still can really dry out your pet's skin and coat; you can get good quality pet shampoos that can be diluted and will last much longer than baby shampoo, and the price will be much better in the end.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I prefer not to use any type of human product on my pets...yes, baby shampoos are a bit gentler than most human products, but they still are ph balanced for people, not dogs...so they still can really dry out your pet's skin and coat; you can get good quality pet shampoos that can be diluted and will last much longer than baby shampoo, and the price will be much better in the end.


True. Now that they make so many dog shampoos that are tearless. We got three different shampoos for the dogs and a conditioner by groomax. I used one on Ted today and it was actually really nice.


----------



## poppiesandboppies (Dec 16, 2007)

I just tried Buddy Wash & Buddy Rinse. I loved it! She smells absolutely beautiful, it's scented Lavender and Mint but it's really mild and just makes her smell clean and lovely. I keep smelling her for no reason and when my friend came today one of the first things he said when cuddling her is "She smells...not like a dog". Her fur feels SO soft and smooth. She looks gorgeous. A little goes a long way, I'm sure this bottle will last me AT LEAST a couple of years so it's great value. The ingredients are all natural and very gentle so I feel alright using it on her at such a young age. Wow I sound like I'm trying to sell this product...I just want everyone's dogs to smell and feel like Lou!
Here's the site if anyone's interested:
https://www9.mailordercentral.com/cloudstar/products.asp?dept=15


----------



## Sadie05 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Mane & Tail Shampoo/Conditioner for dogs!*



magldg41 said:


> Just a note.....I know many may disagree with me, but I use that mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. Its actually for horses, but I think it works well on dogs. Its not too expensive and with the conditioner added after the bath, the hair will probably be easier to brush out since it is for a horses long tails and manes too.


*
I agree magldg41 ! I use that for Sadie and it works great!! 
It makes her coat real soft and brushable. and smells good too.  *


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mane & Tail Shampoo/Conditioner for dogs!*

I've used Nature's Specialites products for years. their Plum Silky shampoo is a conditioning shampoo, and smells amazing. It cleans very well, and a 16 oz. bottle dilutes into two gallons!

I also use Quicker Slicker grooming spray, which cuts static and detangles like a dream, and smells great!

The problem is, it's tough to find these products...


----------

